# white and black bee?!?



## bobber128

Today, and a few days this past week, while I was out in my garden, watching my girls forage on my lavender bushes, I also noticed several bees that looked a little different. They were black and white, with very distinct stripes. They were fuzzy, just like a honey bee, and about the same size. Any idea what this might be?:scratch: Kinda curious, and I'm not able to find a good pic online. I took a couple pics, but I left my camera out in my motorcycle, so I'll have to upload them tomorrow. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RayMarler

Sounds like Carniolan honey bee to me. Here's a pic...

http://image.absoluteastronomy.com/images/encyclopediaimages/b/bi/bienen_auf_wabe_1.jpg

or here with a TinyURL...

http://tinyurl.com/29yt6wt


----------



## bobber128

Might be, the ones I saw were much whiter, though...


----------



## Choodles

Maybe a bald-faced hornet?


----------



## Joseph Clemens

They may also have been alkali bees (_Nomia melanderi_), or a species of leafcutter.


----------



## Oldbee

_"I'm not able to find a good pic online."_ 

Maybe you can find what bee/insect it is here: Bugguide. > http://bugguide.net/index.php?q=search&keys=black+and+white+bee&search=Search


----------



## bobber128

From those pictures, I'm thinking it's a leaf-cutter... looks just like this one:


----------



## Dreyadin

Don't forget about squash bees, they are also black and white and as well yet another native solitary bee.


----------



## Jim12345654321

Possibly an ashy mining bee
https://www.bumblebeeconservation.org/ashy-mining-bee/


----------



## Kak

This is the picture I took about a month ago, I do this to make sure there are no mites, and i saw the black and white bees, that are obviously accepted by the other bees, I am guessing they are a sort of honey bee, part of the mutts, but this year is unlike any other year, our honey bees have been aggressive, we have been doing this for years, never had issues like this year. They attack and sting for no obvious reason. I would appreciate any advice. Thanks!


----------

